# كتاب يربط بين الصناعات الغذائية والكيمياء ......



## مهندس المحبة (10 يونيو 2009)

كتاب مفيد جدا ويمثل احد مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائى الذى يربط بين الصناعات الغذائية والكيمياء ...

Chemistry and Technology of Soft Drinks and Fruit Juices 
Philip R. Ashurst

http://rapidshare.com/files/19958991/juice.zip

http://ifile.it/j2cakr/1405122862.zip​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك انت دائما متجدد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع ..........


----------



## smahi mohamed (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.....................


----------



## mahmoud21003 (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لكل من يساهم بجهد حقيقى فى هذا الموقع المحترم الهادف للإرتقاء بالسادة المهندسين
[email protected]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا عل المرور ومنور ...........


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أرجو منكم معجونة الستوكو


----------

